# Gallery lighting for large prints



## Stosh (Dec 19, 2009)

When visiting a photo gallery while on vacation, I was awestruck looking at some of the prints they were selling.  Many of them had a glowing effect just like the pictures you see at the mall with a light behind them, but with no light.  I didn't believe it, so the sales rep dimmed the room lights and sure enough, the print's glowing effect dimmed along with it.  He told me they were metallic prints.

I chose several shots I thought were enlargement worthy and had them printed on Fuji Crystal Archive Pearl paper assuming this would be the "metallic" equivalent.  The prints, although very nice, do not have the wow factor they did in the gallery.  Besides the ambiance and huge price tags in the gallery, is the only difference my lighting?  I have no special lighting for the enlargements, only ambient room lighting.  Is there a guide somewhere to show me how to light them better?  Am I going to have to spend a fortune to do it?  Is there a better or more "metallic" paper?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 19, 2009)

Just get metal prints. But the light in your house will probably have an effect also.

Here's a link: Metal Prints, Photographs Printed on Aluminum â Bay Photo Lab

I do not know this lab. It is just an example and was the first on my 2 sec. google search.


----------



## ottor (Dec 19, 2009)

I would also suggest Bay Photo, but I dont think you're looking at "Metal" prints, but their metallic finish paper.. I have a couple of 16x20's finished in their metallic paper and they do just glow - I use halogen lighting..

Those "Metal Prints" are awesome, and so is the price !! I got a couple of sample metal prints and they are actually pieces of aluminum with the photograph actually printed on the metal, not just a paper picture 'pasted' to it ... they are absolutely beautiful, and I'll own a couple myself when I find just the right picture and a winning lottery ticket.. !

r


----------



## Stosh (Dec 19, 2009)

I could have sworn the sales guy said it's a paper with an emulsion that has metal flakes or specs in it.  I seriously don't think I was looking at a piece of metal, but since I never heard of that I guess it's possible.  Sounds like I have to at least try the halogen lighting.  I think that's what they had.  Now to find a reasonably priced set to point at my pics.  Any suggestions to the angles?  Track lighting on the ceiling?  2 or 3 from directly underneath the picture?


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2009)

Check out the Kodak Endura Metallic, film and laminate layers:

Mpix.com - Paper Types


----------



## ottor (Dec 19, 2009)

Stosh said:


> I could have sworn the sales guy said it's a paper with an emulsion that has metal flakes or specs in it. I seriously don't think I was looking at a piece of metal, but since I never heard of that I guess it's possible. Sounds like I have to at least try the halogen lighting. I think that's what they had. Now to find a reasonably priced set to point at my pics. Any suggestions to the angles? Track lighting on the ceiling? 2 or 3 from directly underneath the picture?


 
I have 3 main large photographs - I use a simple (but classy) 3 track light system...  just be sure they're halogen, not any other kind..

r


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

As mentioned, many labs offer a 'Metallic' paper type.  It's certainly a cool effect.  

There is also a technique/product that actually is a photo printed on metal.  Scott Kelby did a review of it on his blog earlier this year.  It seems that the place who does it, might be currently having a sale as seen from a recent post on Scott's blog.  Scott Kelby&#039;s Photoshop Insider Blog Â» Photoshop & Digital Photography Techniques, Tutorials, Books, Reviews & More » Search Results » metal printing


----------



## ottor (Dec 21, 2009)

Dont' want to hi-jack the thread with "Metal Print" talk, but - that deal is insane! - 2 16x24 prints 'framed' on aluminum is a little more than 1/2 price off! - I've seen them, and all I have to say is if you want one, the picture needs to be one of your best, cuz the detail is incredible! 

Now - Gallery Lighting ....... I use halogen from a celing mounted track light.. anyone use, or suggest, the standard "Picture Lights" that mount over the top of the picture frame? - Never tried one, but dznt' hurt to ask if anyone else has .. Just would imagine it would put a glare on the glass..

r


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

> Now - Gallery Lighting ....... I use halogen from a celing mounted track light.. anyone use, or suggest, the standard "Picture Lights" that mount over the top of the picture frame? - Never tried one, but dznt' hurt to ask if anyone else has .. Just would imagine it would put a glare on the glass..


I've been considering a 'picture light' to illuminate the large canvas wrap I have on my wall.  The only issue is that I don't want a cord hanging down from it.  I've been meaning to check if they have battery powered picture lights.  [off to Google]


----------



## ottor (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes they do .... just saw one at that "Michaels" craft store ..  2 AA's and a little bar of LED's..  -  Would imagine it would look pretty good over a canvas...

r


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2009)

I looked around.  I saw one or two that were cheap...but looked really cheap.  Then there are a bunch of them starting around $100 and going up from there.

I went to Home Depot just now and they had some for $25.  Not too bad but they were rather small, I'd need two of them for sure.  I'll have to check out Micheal's.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ikea makes a bunch of lighting like that if you like the metal contemporary look.


----------

